# More money than sense G Loomis?



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi I am currently upgrading a lot of my rods and reels and to replace some of my baitcasters and spinning rods I will be switching to spin only so I am looking at perhaps purchasing a loomis imx and a new stradic now I have fished with the stradic for a long time and know its good but i am having trouble paying that much for a rod, apart from the great warranty is it worth it, what compares to the loomis and what experiences or stories do you have thanks again.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

$200 for the mg stradic doesnt compare to the $500 certate unless i buy a cheaper rod and put that into the reel its all getting harder not easier.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate you can get a certrate on ebay for uder $400

but as for the loomis, i have a few mates with Loomis rods, they cant rate them high enough.
they are one of the best rods on the market not to mention the warranty, 
i see it as a rod for life, even in 10 years you could snap it over your knee and upgrade with the fee.

go loomis mate,


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

alteratively buy a sol to match up with the loomis, 
great reel and not too far behid the certrate

a long way infrot of the stradic anyways


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

It's all about choices, choices, choices!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Nitro rods :wink:

http://www.innovatorrods.com/rod-nitro-open.html

Everyone that owns them loves them, great warranty too 

Then you'll be able to afford the Certate to put on it


----------



## Bobfish (May 25, 2007)

Hey Yakkas,

I use a 2-4kg, 6'6''fast taper GL3 Loomis for my snag work, it has a fine tip so i get long accurate casts and it also has plenty of grunt down low, so when the drag is locked the rod can take the weight. Its magic, and i would recommend it to anyone.

I run a 1000 series Stradic with a modified drag. Its a perfectly balanced combo.

For my flats work i use a 1-3kg, 7' Okuma Celilo Tournament. I can move a halco scorpion a hell of a way, and i believe this improves my strike rate by a heap.

I recommend getting the right gear, its a whole new ball game.

Cheers, Bobfish


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Mate,

Have A look a the Egrell Dezigns Rod Range. Eric is a local rod builder that builds rods to suit local conditions, techniques and fish. They are fantastic rods I couldn't recommend them enough!!!

Ben


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Another option is getting a rod rolled up or rolling one up your self, consider looking at some of the Hastings/Graphite USA range of blanks. They are very nice for the money. I've made up four and they are as good as any Loomis I've used and the blanks have a lifetime warranty. They and cost a little less bought locally and even cheaper if you order online from the US. The Loomis imx's are very nice though. Check out what you can get them for here. http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalo ... ing-Blanks 
even after postage and conversion there is a very large saving. I have ordered 7ft blanks from mudhole with out any problem.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

here is Eric's web site with info on all the rod range.

http://www.egrell.com.au/


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

some good points and nice rods getting thrown around here, 
but i think the key thing here is that Loomis are euqal in quality to all those mentioned, lets face it they are the most popular sportfish rod around and the warranty is unsurpassed by all competitors,

i have never heard of any others offering warranty replacements for a small cost to a broken rod, 
yes thats even if you choose to snap it and collect an upgrade in a few years time,

great investment,

i would love one myself but am a tightarse


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> i have never heard of any others offering warranty replacements for a small cost to a broken rod


Nitro / Mayfly / Innovator, $60 replacement on tip or butt section of 2 pc rod ( Not sure about 1 pc ).


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Fishing Man said:


> some good points and nice rods getting thrown around here,
> *but i think the key thing here is that Loomis are euqal in quality to all those mentioned*, lets face it they are the most popular sportfish rod around and the warranty is unsurpassed by all competitors,
> 
> i have never heard of any others offering warranty replacements for a small cost to a broken rod,
> ...


Yeah sure Loomis are popular and good rods, however I think they are way over priced agricultural rods that are mass produced to a certain standard, there is nothing flash about loomis rods today in my opinion and yes I own and use two loomis spin rods.

For my money these days I would be looking seriously at the Nitro range of rods, also the Egrells mentioned above, but for around $300 I think the Nitro range with their warranty and quality of rods cant be beaten, $299 for a rod with a no questions asked $60 replacement fee?

Find me a better rod than that


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

good points Alan and Paff, didnt realise these others offered similar warranty,
as i said im a tight arse so anything over $150 is a bit much in my books, but that might change soon hopefully,

looking at the nitro website looks like they are nice rods, 
Allan, any suggestions ona model to match up with a daiwa alphas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Fishing Man said:


> Allan, any suggestions ona model to match up with a daiwa alphas.


The outlaw would be great with the Alphas on it I think, unless your going to start throwing spinnerbaits at cod the crankbait would be the better option.

I've played with most in the range and really like the feel of them all too, wez/blacktruck owns about 6 different models in the Nitro range and he is a very hard man to please when it comes to gear he buys.

Hope I've helped in some way.


----------



## sam dimauro (May 13, 2007)

i just purchased a loomis dsr 8200s and a twin power 1000 with 2lb fireline. this is an amazing rod and i used it on sunday for the first time. i caught a 55cm trevally on this outfit, it was awesome. highly recommend the loomis.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

how much was the loomis mate


----------



## sam dimauro (May 13, 2007)

i got it from my local shop. the price for the rod was $570 but i got it for a bit under $500.


----------

